

App Search Engine – Nepali App Directory – AppKosh - saurav1124
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=np.sc.appkosh

======
let_me_try
App Industries in markets like that of Nepal, which are just emerging needs
more of community buildups and community representation. Great Job

------
szskdgi
is it also useful for people not in Nepal?

~~~
saurav1124
ofcourse it is! There are a lot of great apps that you can use as well.

